# Salami Cacciatore



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2015)

Len Poli's e recipe. Two weeks of drying. About 45% loss.

Smells like true charcuterie.












IMG_20151109_202913.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 9, 2015


















IMG_20151109_203009.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 9, 2015


















IMG_20151109_203735.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 9, 2015






No strings attached












IMG_20151109_204749.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2015)

Eeewww...It's all MOLDY! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Looks great...JJ


----------



## bentley (Nov 9, 2015)

atomicsmoke they look wonderful!  Where would you find Len Poli's recipes?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2015)

Bentley said:


> atomicsmoke they look wonderful!  Where would you find Len Poli's recipes?


First link returned by a "len poli recipes" Google search is his site. Not trying to be a smart a$$ but I am not sure about the forum rules on posting external links.


----------



## aram (Nov 10, 2015)

those look amazing!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2015)

Thumbs Up  .    Very good looking sausage.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you fellows. 

I tasted it after 2 day fridge rest (to allow moisture to even out). I am not great at putting papillary sensations into words. 

It smells and tastes close to what I had in charcuterie shops. Meaning great. Didn't wash the mold. I like the mushroomy whiff it adds.

Definitely a treat for me-although this is supposed to be simple snack meat-for hunters. Well, let me tell you, those hunters were a lucky bunch.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 12, 2015)

Qview












IMG_20151112_174216.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## idahopz (Nov 12, 2015)

Dang, that sure is a Qview - looks great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice work! I'd be a happy hunter with that in my day pack! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2015)

Great looking snausages

DS


----------



## eppbbq (Nov 13, 2015)

Very nice!   Someday......I might get to this level of artistry!


----------



## smokermacdonald (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello Atomic Smoke, you have motivated me. I want to try and make this, it looks fantastic.

I have a couple of questions for you. 

1. The recipe discusses some very specific R/H's. How did you maintain a level of 90% in the 85degree smoker?

2. How did you maintain a R/H of 75% during the drying?

Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 16, 2015)

I used tsp-x culture, fermented in the oven (off) at 24C for 48h. Had a pan with water under the sausage. I am sure the humidity was high enough - the sausages were still wet after 48h.

I dried them in my cold cellar. I had a humidifier running on and off.


----------



## smokermacdonald (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for the details, that's perfect. Do you know what temp your cold cellar sits at? I have a similar area, and it would be so good if it can be used!


----------



## smokermacdonald (Nov 16, 2015)

And, one last question, where do I find the x culture?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 16, 2015)

I bought it from Butcher packer. But a lot of sausage making suppliers are selling it. There are actually better cultures out there...I just had this one on hand.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 16, 2015)

My cold cellar is this time of the year at around 15C.


----------



## aram (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi atomicsmoke

i plan on trying this recipe (scaled to about 10 kg) this week but my question is: why did you dry it all the way to 45% weight loss when the recipe calls for 30%. does it have to do with the amount of water you used to dissolve the culture? The packet usually suggests using about half a cup if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 4, 2016)

Just personal choice (the 45%). I kept squeezing the sausages in the last days of drying and like the firmness once it got to 45%. You might like 30%. 

I calculate the weight loss of the meat only (water taken out of the equation).


----------



## aram (Jan 4, 2016)

Got it! Thanks. I tend to agree with you. I've only done a couple of batches so far but in both cases I thought the texture at 30% weight loss was too soft for my liking. I think I might do what you did. 

How much of an issue is case hardening at these low humidities? Correct me if I'm wrong but I would think its not that big a deal for smaller diameter sausages


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 4, 2016)

This sausage was dried at higher humidity than what I normally get. Most of the time I air dry in low humidity. I do get some case hardening but never had a problem with the inside of the sausage/meat not getting dried.
And you are correct. For this casing size case hardening is of little concern.


----------



## cdn offroader (Dec 8, 2016)

Must have missed this in all the excitement last year. How did you like this recipe? Got a nice little bambi in the freezer that I was thinking of making into some of this this weekend.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 8, 2016)

Was delicious. I plan to make it again in the new year.

Please note this was made with pork and beef, not deer.


----------



## cdn offroader (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm sure it will be good with fresh venison as well, I'll post up once it gets under way.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 8, 2016)

Of course it will. Just making sure things are clear.


----------

